# Bulb - Got my Axefx Ultra! Short Clip with it!



## bulb (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey guys,
So i got my axefx ultra, and i have to say its absolutely brilliant, i have barely scratched the surface of what this thing can do. Its the perfect thing for a tweaker like me. But even without tweaking it sounds awesome, because i plugged right in, dialed in a tone in about 5 minutes, and used it to record a clip with no post processing or post eq on the guitars! It just sat perfectly in the mix as it was!
I cant wait to actually sit down and work on the tones!

Anyways, here is the clip:
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!

enjoy!


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## budda (Oct 22, 2008)

i'll check this out - just wanted to say congrats on the beastie!

selling the ENGL? the POD?


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 22, 2008)

All of these clips have been blowing me away, do you think you will be ditching the POD?


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 22, 2008)

Excellent, congratulations, man! 

You'll have to tell us how close this thing is to tube amps in terms of tone, dynamics, and feel. 

I'm curious, but poor!


----------



## sakeido (Oct 22, 2008)

Huge improvement on the Pod tone IMO, sounds awesome. 
I'm picking up one for effects soon, but sounds like it would do awesome for silent recording as well


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 22, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## bulb (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks a lot guys!
nah i dont think i will be ditching the pod, unless i can get this thing to get a better bass tone than i get with the podx3 (which is entirely possiboo!)


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 22, 2008)

With the newest firmware Cliff has added an Ampeg SVT model and impulse, and judging from the quality of the other sims you'll probably be able to get quite a badass bass tone


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds awesome Misha, it's got that slighly Catch 33-ish springiness to it. Like it alot


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds amazing. How much do those AxeFX Ultras go for?


----------



## mnemonic (Oct 22, 2008)

bulb, how dare you have such sexy gear


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> Sounds amazing. How much do those AxeFX Ultras go for?



Ultra -1999.99
Standard - 1400 (around there IIRC)


----------



## Harry (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase man


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds awesome man! Congrats 

Uhmm..probably a stupid question, but how do you record with this? The same way as a Pod? Connecting it thru output to line ins into the soundcard?


----------



## bulb (Oct 22, 2008)

yah its just direct as per usual!


----------



## Harry (Oct 22, 2008)

On a scale of 1-10, how much better does it sound than your Pod XT?


----------



## Alpo (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds incredible, way more natural than the POD.


----------



## Fred (Oct 22, 2008)

Urgh. You're such a massive bummer. Do want.


----------



## loktide (Oct 22, 2008)

YAY for the Axe-FX bulbtra


----------



## bulb (Oct 22, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how much better does it sound than your Pod XT?



i would say 10, it sounds better in every way and is way more tweakaboo, but sounds good no matter what
the quality of the effects are insane, and so are the types of effect, they beat line6 at their own game when it comes to strange and cool effects!

the podxt takes a lot of work to get sounding good, isnt as tweakaboo and requires quite a bit of post eq and/or processing to get it to sit well in the mix


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Oct 22, 2008)

Is this just a preset youve used? Or is it made from scratch and tweaked ?

i have my eye on a AxeFX Standard thats for sale.

What is the difference between the Standard and Ultra version? Have any idea?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 22, 2008)

That sounds really, really good. Congrats on finally getting one. Ever since I got mine a few months back I knew you'd like one... It's just an awesome tool all around. I love mine... probably the single best gear purchase I've ever made. You should really spend some time trying it out through the fx loop of your invader (so you're just using the poweramp of the engl) and see what it can do through a poweramp into a cab. I mean really try it out without any preconceived ideas or expectations. It sounds extremely good through a good poweramp into a good 4x12... I don't even own a head anymore... it's that good...

I've got a custom 7 string coming very soon, and I'm dying to get ahold of it so I can get some recording done with the Ultra.

What amp sim and cab were you using on here? just curious.


----------



## Slampop (Oct 22, 2008)

...but is the difference really worth the price?


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds fuckin awesome Misha! I'd never heard of this sucker until just now, went and checked it out on their home page.



> The Axe-Fx and Axe-Fx Ultra from Fractal Audio Systems are a breakthrough in guitar effects processing. Advanced processing and unprecedented computing power offer not only the sound, but the FEEL of a real tube amp. Our proprietary algorithms accurately simulate the varying frequency response of an overdriven tube amplifier. Unlike conventional tube modelers where the frequency response is static, the Axe-Fx gives the guitarist a true dynamic experience. Cranked-amp tone and feel at any volume!



Man if this wasn't so damn expensive I'd get one tomorrow!


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 22, 2008)

Slampop said:


> ...but is the difference really worth the price?



Oh yes, name any piece of gear you own right now and I bet this thing replaces all that and then some. I'm absolutely chomping at the bit till paypay when I can buy one.


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ultra -1999.99
> Standard - 1400 (around there IIRC)



What warrants the $600 price difference?



Mattayus said:


> Man if this wasn't so damn expensive I'd get one tomorrow!



Same here.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Oct 22, 2008)

The ultra has much more processing power and post production options IIRC


----------



## dpeterson (Oct 22, 2008)

Naren said:


> What warrants the $600 price difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.




check out the wiki for comparisons between the two models:

Main Page - Axe-Fx Wiki

in a nutshell, the ultra is faster, more memory, more effects, more cash 

I have an ultra for about 6 months now and it's awesome, no regrets at all.

dave


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds fantastic Misha! I need to come over and get some tweaking lessons on the high gain stuff, I've got the cleans nailed down pretty well!  I also need a recording interface to get some clips up.


----------



## Coryd (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds awesome Bulb!! I totally wish i could fork out the cash for an Ultra. Looks like i will be sticking with my good ole Podxt for awhile longer.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds great dude. I look forward to you feeding my gas with these clips!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 22, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Ultra -1999.99
> Standard - 1400 (around there IIRC)



$1500 for the Standard according to their Yahoo store. 

Btw Misha, as was already asked what amp model + cab are you using? Did you upgrade your firmware to 6.0 already?


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ah yes, thanks, I was too lazy to check at the time


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2008)

That sounds just awesome, Misha. 

This is giving me serious AxeFX GAS.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats man, yeah I'll be getting mine in 2009, seems like a lot of Pod users are jumping ship. Are you getting the floorboard with it too, or is this just a studio piece?


----------



## darren (Oct 22, 2008)

Fractal does a floorboard that goes with it?


----------



## sakeido (Oct 22, 2008)

darren said:


> Fractal does a floorboard that goes with it?



They were talking about making an actual Axe FX floorboard model (like a PodXT Live), not sure if it is out yet though


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 22, 2008)

When I finally get around to trying this thing, I'm hoping I hate it. This sounds too good to be true, and would be oh so convenient if it really delivers. That said, it would be sad if I ever felt like replacing my tube stuff. 

I wish I knew someone in the Boston area who owned one of these so I could try it out...


----------



## Christopher (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds great man! I've been preaching the Fractal gospel since I got my standard forever ago. If you like how it sounds direct you should check it out through a power amp and cab.

Is this with firmware 6.0?


----------



## kmanick (Oct 22, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> When I finally get around to trying this thing, I'm hoping I hate it. This sounds too good to be true, and would be oh so convenient if it really delivers. That said, it would be sad if I ever felt like replacing my tube stuff.
> 
> I wish I knew someone in the Boston area who owned one of these so I could try it out...


 
Same here.
since I don't even gig this would take care of all of my needs.


----------



## Ruins (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds absolutely great


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds great, though it&#180;s not as powerfull as your pod tone. its got tons more organic-ness and clarity, and it has that tube-ish spongy thing going on. basically, it sounds great, just needs more work 

i&#180;m REALLY looking forwards to hear what you can do with this thing, i&#180;ve wanted one for a while. wish i had that kind of money


----------



## bulb (Oct 22, 2008)

thanks a lot guys! im really happy you guys are digging the tone, i really cant wait to sit down with this thing and start actually tweaking, im just not used to guitar tones being so effortless haha.
that said im not ditching the pod just yet, im really happy with the cleans i get from that and my bass tone is still pod (on this clip as well), more than likely i will be able to dial in something better on the axefx, but until then the pod is safe haha!

im definitely impressed with the feel of this unit, it does feel way more like an amp than the pod does (which was my biggest gripe with the pod, moreso than the fizz) so im going to be trying this through my engl and vht's power sections to see how it sounds/feels there. as zimbloth said, part of me is hoping i dont like it more, because i love the engl so much, but part of me would love to simplify my rig also, so at the end of the day ill be taking it pretty objectively haha!

in the clip i used the fas modern amp and the recto cab for the distortion, and the crystal echoes patch for the cleans (which basically sounds like a huge synth pad in the mix!!) and yes i updated the unit to 6.0! free updates ftw, especially when the designer updates it based off of what the community is asking for!!


----------



## TonalArchitect (Oct 22, 2008)

I want one so badly, it's not even funny. 

But before that I need to get a custom 8.

AGHHH, I'll probably be in grad school before then. . . .




DAMN YOUUUUU!!!!!


:jealousy:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 22, 2008)

the octave-up echo thing sounds like it&#180;d be sweet to play with, it&#180;s one of the few parts of guitar rig i like 

you have to try the vocoder function! also, try the resonance function... i have no idea what it does, but it sounds like it&#180;s a drone-like sound...

keep tweaking


----------



## Ze Kink (Oct 22, 2008)

Do want  Sadly, it's wayyyy more than I can afford for a long time (fucking civilian service, gaah)... But perhaps when the floor model comes out 

I think this is my favourite bulb tone ever! It's a bit muddy at the moment, but with no post processing, that's understandable.

Just had to send my Pod X3 Live to get fixed  Apparently these Axe FX are also way more reliable.


----------



## whall85 (Oct 22, 2008)

I didn't think it was possible for your tone to get any better. My head's gonna 'splode.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 22, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Do want  Sadly, it's wayyyy more than I can afford for a long time (fucking civilian service, gaah)... But perhaps when the floor model comes out
> 
> I think this is my favourite bulb tone ever! It's a bit muddy at the moment, but with no post processing, that's understandable.
> 
> Just had to send my Pod X3 Live to get fixed  Apparently these Axe FX are also way more reliable.



I don't think it's muddy at all, just more natural sounding...

I do think this little "throw away clip" is one of the best sounding things Misha's ever posted production-wise though. Sounds awesome.


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Oct 22, 2008)

This tone really does sound alot better, good stuff man. 

Once I upgrade my rig, I think I'll go with one of an Axe FX Ultra instead of a conventional tube head. Either that or a VG-99, those things are out of control.


----------



## HamBungler (Oct 22, 2008)

That sounded phenomenal man! I like that its more natural sounding than your previous stuff, while still being punchy as hell, and I know it'll be sounding even better once you tweak it up to snuff! 

I think this will be the only logical upgrade for me after my GNX3, though I'm curious how the AxeFX sounds stacked up to the MFX Supermodels on the GNX4 and GNX3000...


----------



## starsnuffer (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad you dig it, Misha.

I've been telling people about these things since I got my ultra about a year ago. Maybe now they'll listen 

The coolest thing about it is that modeling is just one little tiny part of what it does. Even if you don't like the amp sims, the thing is a killer FX unit on par with the best that TC and Eventide have to offer. It's extremely easy to just not use the amp sims and use it as an FX unit with a real amp. Even the ultra still costs less then an Eclipse.

-W


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 22, 2008)

how is it for accessing the FX and tweking them, easier than a G-major?


----------



## Harry (Oct 23, 2008)

bulb said:


> i would say 10, it sounds better in every way and is way more tweakaboo, but sounds good no matter what
> the quality of the effects are insane, and so are the types of effect, they beat line6 at their own game when it comes to strange and cool effects!
> 
> the podxt takes a lot of work to get sounding good, isnt as tweakaboo and requires quite a bit of post eq and/or processing to get it to sit well in the mix



You're killing me with this shit man
There is no chance I can get one this year.
Still, I have no plans to go out and buy any tube amps, and it seems, if I can get one and if the Axe FX really is that awesome, I gotta have it too
Can't wait to hear a whole lot of tunes recorded with the Axe Fx


----------



## Naren (Oct 23, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> But perhaps when the floor model comes out



Although I was saying that I wanted one, I don't really want it for recording. I want it for playing out with. So, unless they come out with a floor model, I doubt I'll get it (although I'd use it for recording as well if I got it for playing out).


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 23, 2008)

Naren said:


> Although I was saying that I wanted one, I don't really want it for recording. I want it for playing out with. So, unless they come out with a floor model, I doubt I'll get it.



Why? While convenient, they're saying that the floor model will be a stripped down version of the AxeFx, less power!


----------



## Ze Kink (Oct 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why? While convenient, they're saying that the floor model will be a stripped down version of the AxeFx, less power!



Whatever, as long as it sounds good! Floor models are pretty much a must for live use, at least to me. I used to own a Pod XT bean, now I have a X3 Live and the Live is so much easier and nicer to use. Changing patches and activating effects etc. wasn't very fun with the bean. You could probably control the rack models with midi and all, but meh. And if it's stripped down, it's probably also cheaper, which is definately a plus.

And in live use, sound quality isn't that important, as there's all kinds of noise and bad acoustics etc. affecting the tone anyway. I'm not that bothered if it'd sound a bit worse than the Ultra, because I'd probably want to reamp the DI signal later anyways, I've always got the best results that way.


----------



## Naren (Oct 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Why? While convenient, they're saying that the floor model will be a stripped down version of the AxeFx, less power!



Why? Because I'm not going to sell any of the recordings I make at home. When I make an album that's going to be sold, I'll probably record it on like a bazillion different amps. I'm perfectly okay with my recording quality right now. I don't want something super crazy. I personally would never buy an effects unit or modeler for recording. I would only buy it for use live and then use it for recording on the side (tests and demos, for writing new songs and stuff like that - not for an actual album).

I seriously doubt the floor version is going to have any noticeable of a difference in a live environment. Maybe when recording, you can tell a little of a difference, but definitely not live.

That's why.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 23, 2008)

So not everyone gets a hard on from rack equipment?


----------



## Naren (Oct 23, 2008)

Judging from Antti's post and mine, I guess not.


----------



## sethh (Oct 23, 2008)

i just checked it out with decent monitors... could use slightly more crunch and balls (low-mids?) for my taste, but sounds definitely promising!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 23, 2008)

great


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Oct 23, 2008)

I may be looking to buy one of these, as an alternative to a mega buff amp.

I wonder how much they go for in the UK? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## damigu (Oct 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> So not everyone gets a hard on from rack equipment?



the AXE FX definitely gives me a chubby. 

but the price tag is like a cold shower. 

since i'm just a bedroom player, i'll be making do with a POD X3 soon.


----------



## bulb (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks a lot dudes!
i uploaded another short clip of the axefx, with a more refined tone and overall sound if you guys want to hear:
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!


----------



## Harry (Oct 24, 2008)

New clip sounds nice dude


----------



## El Caco (Oct 24, 2008)

God damn I want one of these so bad now.


----------



## Nats (Oct 24, 2008)

new clip sounds crushing. i want to hear the same riff A/b with the pod just for kicks


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 24, 2008)

new clips sounds lots awesomer! :O

i also agree on the pod VS axe-fx clip, it needs to be done!

i'm hoping you keep tweaking though, because knowing how good your tweaking is, i'm pretty sure you can get twice as much awesomesauce out of this thing! 

also, whenever i used the octave up echo effect in guitar rig (the same thing as the crystal echoes effect), i always reduced the high end of the octaved echo sound. it has some weird icky presence as a result of the pitch shifting. i think it sounds more natural and organic when you do that slight hi-cut. dunno why i'm saying this, just sprung to mind 

when i listen to my own clips now, i suddenly realize how far i am from full and thick tone


----------



## Deschain (Oct 24, 2008)

whatever the hell you're using sounds killer man.


----------



## Greg Pope (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice one dude, sounds good I look forward to hearing a complete song, also once you've had time to play with the tone.


----------



## thadood (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep. Definitely getting one of these. I'd love to hear a Pod vs. Axe-FX clip, though.


----------



## damigu (Oct 25, 2008)

thadood said:


> Yep. Definitely getting one of these. I'd love to hear a Pod vs. Axe-FX clip, though.





it would be great to be able to A/B the same riffs with comparable settings on both units.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 25, 2008)

damigu said:


> it would be great to be able to A/B the same riffs with comparable settings on both units.





Does the bulbasaur care to help?


----------



## El Caco (Oct 25, 2008)

He doesn't really need to do a direct comparison, if he records something with the AxeFX that he has previously recorded with the Pod we will have our comparison.


----------



## thadood (Oct 25, 2008)

s7eve said:


> He doesn't really need to do a direct comparison, if he records something with the AxeFX that he has previously recorded with the Pod we will have our comparison.



I think Reamping would be the best bet. The exact signal sent into both interfaces.


----------



## DanD (Oct 25, 2008)

Misha, I just have two questions for you: 

How do you make so much money? 

And do you have a full-time job aside from your band? 

Thank you.

General question: 

Is there a way to make payments on one of these?


----------



## bulb (Oct 25, 2008)

i actually recorded a pod comparison for fun anyways, so i just have to transfer it to this computer and upload it, the tone has more attack (which is one thing im working on getting the axefx to do more), but its fizzier, less clear, and less tight than the axefx tone.

i have been recording bands, and recording projects (such as the rock project im working on) for income, and also spending very carefully, but i actually have a number of new toys because i have taken on a bunch of new projects haha!


----------



## DanD (Oct 25, 2008)

You record other bands at your house?


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2008)

my apartment to be exact


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 26, 2008)

You fund gear whoreage off of that? Nice!


----------



## thadood (Oct 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You fund gear whoreage off of that? Nice!



I do the same thing =0 Though I typically take around 30% of my cash from recording for personal use and use the other 70% on new equipment to improve my recording gear.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 26, 2008)

i hope the pod-axefx clip wil be up soon, i really can&#180;t wait o hear it!

and the attack of the pod tone is exactly what&#180;s missing from this new tone. it doesen&#180;t have that "instant" feel in the attack. i kinda feel it&#180;s about the low mids, but i don&#180;t know for sure. i&#180;m still struggling to get any kind of decent attack in my own tone


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds amazing! I want one 

I'm considering starting offering my recording services, mainly starting with acoustic acts, as I can't record drums right now, but also offering full bands if they're ok with really rough-sounding, 2 mic setup drums, or programmed drums.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 27, 2008)

So does anyone carry these or do you have to buy directly from their Yahoo store?


----------



## sethh (Oct 27, 2008)

bulb said:


> i actually recorded a pod comparison for fun anyways, so i just have to transfer it to this computer and upload it, the tone has more attack (which is one thing im working on getting the axefx to do more), but its fizzier, less clear, and less tight than the axefx tone.



you could try to get the best from both worlds, split the signal while recording - one into the AxeFX and one into X3.

2 tracks per channel, panned and EQ-d differently.


----------



## Christopher (Oct 27, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> So does anyone carry these or do you have to buy directly from their Yahoo store?



You can buy them from Fractal or Tone Merchants (Tone Merchants 2008).


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the Axe-FX club, bulb!

I love mine to death. I only have the Standard model and still haven't come close to maximizing its potential. If you've got the cash, the Axe-FX is *the* solution for direct recording.


----------

